# a thank you...



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

if I could, I would send each and everyone of you here that has read and offered me advice a rose on Monday...

When my wife won't see me as I am, you all give me hope...

when I am down, you all don't kick me...

when I am on a high, you keep me grounded...

I hold my new grandbaby and the whole entire world seems so perfect...

On Monday, I will be alone, but I won't be lonely....God Bless!!!!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

DjF said:


> if I could, I would send each and everyone of you here that has read and offered me advice a rose on Monday...
> 
> When my wife won't see me as I am, you all give me hope...
> 
> ...


:iagree: (apart from the grandbaby bit!)


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah you are sweet. Congrats on the new grandbaby by the way. 

And thanks for your advice to me, I send all that right back atcha. (aside from grandbaby bit too LOL)


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

My grandbaby Layla is special, one week old and I went by today and she was reading "War and Peace"...I expect no less since grandpappy is an English Lit. major...lol

This place has been a blessing for me, people from all over sharing similar experiences, and giving encouragement....shooting me down when needed...it's my journal that I put my heart and feelings into when I have no where else to turn...

many a beer has been left untouched because I turn to here, rather than there...


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

DjF said:


> many a beer has been left untouched because I turn to here, rather than there...


Thats great! Which coming from an Irish person means way more than a regular THATS GREAT! :smthumbup:


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

Keep up the positive thinking!!!! I think you are heading in the right direction in terms of getting your life back on track!!! I thank you also for the advice you have given me over the last month!!


----------

